# Beta Show auf youtube.com



## Mortur (30. November 2006)

Könntet ihr nicht die Beta Shows auf z.b. youtube, myvideo ,rapidshare laden und dadurch wären auch die Server Probleme einigermaßen gelöst.


----------



## Dan (30. November 2006)

Die Überlegnung hatten wir auch, aber es würde zu viel Qualitätsverlust auftreten und die Videogröße wär auch viel zu klein.

Daher arbeiten wir an einer Hardwarelösung und hoffen, die Videos schnell wieder online stellen zu können.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. November 2006)

Ists bei youtube nicht auch so, dass die Rechte an dem Video beim Upload automatisch an Youtube gehen?
Dachte hab da mal irgendwas darüber gelesen...


----------



## Mortur (30. November 2006)

Wenn die Rechte dann youtube hat, wäre es ein Problem? Wenn BC draußen ist werden die Videos eh nicht mehr so heißbegehrt wie derzeit sein.


----------



## Thufeist (1. Dezember 2006)

Die Rechte gehen nicht an Youtube.. Sonst könnte ich dort meine ganzen MP3s hochladen und Youtube dann wegen Raubkopien anzeigen, was ein schwachsinn..


----------



## Rascal (1. Dezember 2006)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Die Rechte gehen nicht an Youtube.. Sonst könnte ich dort meine ganzen MP3s hochladen und Youtube dann wegen Raubkopien anzeigen, was ein schwachsinn..


Nein... denn in den Terms of Use von youtube steht, dass du nur sachen hochladen darfst, an denen nur du und kein anderer die recht hat....

Weiteres aus den ToU:


> However, by submitting the User Submissions to YouTube, you hereby grant YouTube a worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-free, sublicenseable and transferable license to use, reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display, and perform the User Submissions in connection with the YouTube Website and YouTube's (and its successor's) business, including without limitation for promoting and redistributing part or all of the YouTube Website (and derivative works thereof) in any media formats and through any media channels. You also hereby grant each user of the YouTube Website a non-exclusive license to access your User Submissions through the Website, and to use, reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display and perform such User Submissions as permitted through the functionality of the Website and under these Terms of Service. The foregoing license granted by you terminates once you remove or delete a User Submission from the YouTube Website.


----------



## Sadie (1. Dezember 2006)

Naja, das problem ist ja größtenteils von Buffed selbst gemacht.

Erst wird angekündigt: Heute Abend geht das neue Video online! Kommt alle heute Abend auf die Page!
Und dann kommen wirklich fast doppelt soviele User an dem Abend und der Server bricht zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Unerwartet? ^^


----------



## B3N (1. Dezember 2006)

Wie gesagt, wir haben bereits eine Lösung in Form von zusätzlicher Hardware, diese sollte spätestens kommende Woche zur Verfügung stehen und dient explizit nur der Auslieferung der Videos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (1. Dezember 2006)

Tja, das habt ihr davon... ihr seid einfach zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Erfolg hat eben auch seine Schattenseiten *g*

Naja gut, solang es nur etwa eine Woche is geht das ganze ja noch. Bis dahin laufen die Buffcasts halt in der Playlist rauf und runter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeno (4. Dezember 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wir haben bereits eine Lösung in Form von zusätzlicher Hardware, diese sollte spätestens kommende Woche zur Verfügung stehen und dient explizit nur der Auslieferung der Videos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neue Hardware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ENNóva (10. Januar 2007)

30sec den Quelltext durch sucht und folgendes gefunden:

http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow1.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow2.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow3.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow4.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow5.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow6.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow7.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow8.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow9.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow10.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShow11.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShow12.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShow13.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShow14.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShow15.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShow16.flv


----------



## Patricko (13. Januar 2007)

Mortur schrieb:


> Könntet ihr nicht die Beta Shows auf z.b. youtube, myvideo ,rapidshare laden und dadurch wären auch die Server Probleme einigermaßen gelöst.




Das ist ne gute Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (13. Januar 2007)

Das isgt einme super idee !!!


----------

